# Nostell



## -Oy- (Jan 11, 2019)

From a family day out and walk onNey Year's Day.

Nostell Priory is a Palladian house located in Nostell, near Crofton close to Wakefield, West Yorkshire, England, approached by the Doncaster road from Wakefield. It dates from 1733, and was built for the Winn family on the site of a medieval priory. The Priory and its contents were given to the National Trust in 1953 by the trustees of the estate and Rowland Winn, 3rd Baron St Oswald.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2019)

Lovely grounds.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

It looks very busy... good pictures..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

Good Grief, except for the water, that building could be the old high school here.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

Great Photos. Nice views from ordinary subjects.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2019)

Lovely pics Oy!


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks all - it’s a lovely place!


----------

